# Analyze help



## ShadowBeast (May 11, 2011)

Hello, everyone. I'm kinda stuck with the A. Barrios guitar piece - Valse op.8 no.3, i need to analyze it and its urgent, really urgent. So, if anyone had something to do with this piece, and can help, i will be very grateful. I need to know what form is it, what tonalities are changing there etc... I already did about half job there, but stuck... Thanks all, and sorry if i missed forum for this topic.


----------

